# Mikrofon Echo Problem



## PredatorXM (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe folgendes Problem 

Ich habe einen Kundenrechner bei mir der Echos beim Aufnehmen hat.Da ich kein Programm so kenne zum testen habe ich mir Teamspeak 3 runtergeladen. Also beim Reden in Teamspeak bekomme ich andauernd ein Echo und das sogar mal 10-15 Sekunden lang. Naja ich hab jetzt schon verschiedene Soundkarten ausprobiert. Die in dem Rechner zugehörige Soundkarte war eine Aureon 5.1 PCI. Danach habe ich eine Ultron quadro Sound ausprobiert und es gab immer noch ein Echo. Jetzt bin ich mit dem Onboard Sound am hantieren und es ist immer noch das gleiche Problem. Zuvor war auch noch eine WinTV Karte drin, die ich aber auch rausgenommen habe. Das Mainboard ist ein MSI P6NGM ich könnte mir eventuell vorstellen das es das Mainboard ist aber deshalb wollte ich euch erst mal um Rat bitten.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

PredatorXM


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2011)

Ist denn das Mikro bei "Wiedergabe" auf Stumm gestellt? Wenn das nicht der Fall ist wir das, was übers Mikro aufgenommen wird, von den Lautsprechern wiedergegeben. Das Mikro nimmt dann diesen Schall natürlich auch wieder auf usw. usf.


----------



## PredatorXM (17. Januar 2011)

Argh danke, danke, danke !!! 

Hab ich nicht dran gedacht super läuft somit ohne Echo. 
Fall gelöst super. Hier bekommt man jedenfalls schnell ne Antwort.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2011)

Gern geschehen, manchmal sind es die einfachen Dinge an denen man verzweifelt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

Ist an sich sogar "Glück", dass es nur ein Echo war - normalerweise gibt das nämlich schnell ne Feedbackschleife, also ein ganz fieses Fiepen als Dauerton


----------

